# Public reefs near Destin to try some jigging



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Treated myself to a jigging combo, Saltist 35 two speed on a 6' 3" Tiger lite, for Christmas and have yet to use it. I was wondering what would be some of the best spots near Destin to go put this combo to work? Would it even be worth while to take a short trip to the destin bridge rubble, urchin reefs, or any of the other spots within 10 miles or should I just wait until I've got the time to hit some spots out in the 120' and greater range. Got some Williamson benos speed jigs that I am itching to lose to some reef donkeys!!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

we went last weekend and did some jigging outside of Destin and caught plenty of AJs on jigs. i think depth ranged from 50 to 80ft


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks PhoShiz. Glad to hear you had a successful trip. Being very inexperienced at hunting AJ's it sounds like they are on just about any kind of structure right now. I've heard that they prefer metal structure such as ships, tanks, etc. but are they just as abundant on some of the concrete rubble, culvert, and prefab reef spots?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i think the one we had success on was a steel structure. after a few dozen hookups the bite died down and they were gone. If i remember correctly they hung around the middle water column about 15 to 20ft off the bottom.


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not asking anyone to give up their honey hole, but what would you consider some of the most productive reefs/wrecks for AJ's within 20 miles of Destin this time of year? I will not be frequenting any of these spots just looking to have one successful trip, keepers or not.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just make a couple stops around the steel structures east of the pass, aim for anything greater than 3 miles and 60-90feet and fast jig it all the way from the bottom to 25ft from the surface. If you don't have a hookup within 15 minutes move on. AJ's can't stand fast moving jigs if done properly.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

It was fun and they are there. You will lose jigs. I think we lost a total of 3 or 4 that day. When that bite is on it is addictive.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs.html


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Really?*



osborne311 said:


> It was fun and they are there. You will lose jigs. I think we lost a total of 3 or 4 that day. When that bite is on it is addictive.


 
What was the water temp? I too am trying to learn the N. Gulf,,, just retired from the military and I'm use to the East coast of FL. fishing... Over there the water has to be around 69 to 72 for the big AJ's to come and play,,, is it diff. here in the N. Gulf?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Freedom Won said:


> What was the water temp? I too am trying to learn the N. Gulf,,, just retired from the military and I'm use to the East coast of FL. fishing... Over there the water has to be around 69 to 72 for the big AJ's to come and play,,, is it diff. here in the N. Gulf?


They are best here in the winter for some reason. Some of our best fishing was in Januarys in the past. You do not need steel to attract ajs but you do need big relief. That being said it is easiest to find them on most big wrecks up here. The Edge is also incredible too. No steel just limestone ledges.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

Well thanks for the intel. there brother,,, looks like I need to get my jigging rods loaded up and head down there!!! I need some pullage bad!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size boat you running?


----------

